# TX partner needed



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm looking for a partner for one or two bass circuits this coming season.Both circuits I'm planning to fish are mostly in central Ohio.I have the boat I just need a reasonably experienced partner.I split everything 50/50 including TX fees and any winnings.Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Dave what all are you fishing next season?? Just wondered.. What about CFB are you guys still running that??

I don't think I am going to do much tourney fishing this coming season but who knows..


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes,we're still running the CFB this coming season.Many new changes coming too.I'm planning on fishing two inland circuits this year as well.You know both of them I'm sure.I'm buying a brand new Ranger this winter so I have to get her some on water time come spring.I want to do the OMBTT and TBX again.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thaught you meant for hunting ducks in texas!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Wherr can i get tourney schedule for circuits ur interested in?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Phil..What's the chances of NON boater finding a boater that needs a partner?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

